# Humming noise front passenger side??



## rbadboy1960 (Dec 15, 2016)

Replaced front passenger side bearing and still have the dreaded hum and slight vib in pedals, could this be the bearing from the shaft to transaxle?
How do I test for that? I still have front end apart! Thanks Good people!


----------

